# Ultimate Killer: The Home of Michael Myers



## ultimate_killer (Aug 8, 2004)

Hello everybody 

My site is dedicated to Halloween & Michael Myers, it's mostly done in flash format. It has some interesting content for Halloween fans. The site is about 65 % done but more sections will be added soon. 
*The site is best viewed in Internet Explorer, it does not show up right in FireFox and other web browsers.*

Thanks for taking a look  

Ultimate Killer Enter the Evil of Michael Myers


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

well, i took a look and it looks pretty nice, although i'm not a meyers fan. but a lot on here will love it. nice job


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice site UK..My son is a big MM fan and he thought it was great too!

Nice work.


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------

